# St. George Club, Bermuda



## sheilas (Feb 13, 2012)

Does St. George Club, Bermouda have a point system?  If so are you happy with it?


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Feb 21, 2012)

*St. George's Club query*

I visited this property back in 2010.  It does not have a points system.  While resales are available, brace yourself for the highest maintenance fees in an t/s.  Over $1500 for a week, as I recall.
Otherwise, a great property for BER golfers!


----------



## Larry (Feb 22, 2012)

sheilas said:


> Does St. George Club, Bermouda have a point system?  If so are you happy with it?



Although they do not have their own points system they are an RCI points resort which is how I was able to get an exchange into the resort for the week of July 4th.  :whoopie:


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 14, 2012)

*Is the golf course back in business?*



Antonio 8069 said:


> Otherwise, a great property for BER golfers!



I heard the golf course was no longer maintained so it was like a cow pasture.  Has that changed?


----------

